# 18/56



## cda (Nov 9, 2015)

What would you answer to the questions you had about yourself at 18 and 56??

Back in 1977, when Peter “Stoney” Emshwiller was 18 years old, he sat in front of a camera and began lobbing questions to an invisible future self, recording what could be called one side of a time-travel talk show. Now, 38 years later, Emshwiller has decided to finally sit down and answer those questions, and the result is an intense, uncanny, and surprisingly moving interview.

Emshwiller plans to release the full, completed interview as a movie called Later That Same Life, which is currently being funded online. But the power of the project comes through even in the short clip above, with the 56-year-old man reflecting on his career, relationships, and regrets with an ambitious, constantly reacting past self. Enjoy.


----------



## ICE (Nov 9, 2015)

clever indeed


----------



## ICE (Nov 9, 2015)

These guys are Brent clever.

http://digg.com/video/pizza-rat-prank?utm_medium=email&utm_source=digg


----------

